# Fixing Outdoor Shower



## jaeson7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello I need help fixing the outdoor shower on my 2004 outback 25rss. I need to know what to use to seal/caulk/attach etc. the shower compartment back to the trailer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Get a roll of Butyl rubber tape. That is the grey sticky putty and is all you need to seal the shower box to the trailer side wall. Make sure it goes to the outside edge of the flange on the box and tighten the screws a little at a time until the box is fully seated against the trailer. You will have to come back later and tighten them a little more and you may need to scrap away some of the putty that pushes out but there is no need to caulk the outside even though you will find the factory does it.


----------

